# Michael Jackson



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so sick of the 24/7 news coverage of Michael Jackson. I must be different than the news people because I always thought of him as some sort of weird pervert child molester that should have been incarcerated years ago. I got this email and thought I would share it at the risk of being labeled a racist:

Ed McMahon died this week. He was a great entertainer, but prior to his stage accomplishments he was a distinguished Marine Corps fighter pilot in WWII earning six Air Medals and attaining the rank of Colonel. He was discharged in 1946 and was later promoted to the rank of Brigadier General in the CA Air National Guard.

Farrah Fawcett died this week after a long career in Hollywood as an actress. After she was diagnosed with cancer, she became an activist for cancer treatment and devoted her last remaining years encouraging people to seek treatment. She documented her plight on film and used it to encourage others to stay positive and upbeat despite their diagnosis and suffering.

Michael Jackson died this week. He was perhaps one of the greatest pop singers of modern time. He will also be remembered for his eccentric lifestyle that included sleeping with a chimpanzee, living in a carnival-like atmosphere at Neverland, his fascination with Peter Pan, and his numerous masks and costumes. He also paid out millions of dollars in settlements to the families of young boys despite being acquitted by a court on one allegation of sexual molestation.

QUESTION - Which of the above did the House of Representatives declare a moment of silence for today? 
(Hint - It wasn't the first two.)

QUESTION - Which of the above's family received a personal note of condolence from President Obama?
(Hint - It wasn't the first two.)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard on Stern the other week and at that time, 12 people had already committed suicide over MJ's death.

I haven't been watching the MJ drivel...always reruns of Sportscenter or the First 48 on. 8)


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

Whenever someone wants my thoughts on him, I respond by saying that the first self respecting parent of the first kid to be molested should have put a bullet in his head


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

His prayer service is on all the local channels. :******: :******: :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He is a disgrace... of course, all the local "democraps" think it is all a set up by ******... just like OJ... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The part that gets me is this flip flop by the media. I'm not very old, so I think I missed the part of his career where he was famous. So in other words, the only part of it that I do remember is the last 15 years or so where the media has shamelessly bashed and joked about him any time his name was brought up. Then he ODs and dies and all of a sudden they're all tears and good byes? What do they want me to think? Is he a clown? Is he some amazing musical genius? I don't get it. Not that I care in the first place, he's just some guy that I didn't know. We'd all be deeply depressed people if we got ourselves worked up every time someone we didn't know died.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Isn't it terrible that we glorify a sick and wrong creep that indulged HIS every fantasy and led a secular life centered around himself and his personal desires, while the likes of Farrah Fawcett, who was a courageous fighter and educator and made her personal struggle with death PUBLIC so we could share it with her, Ed McMahon who was a war vet, and others pass and they get page 2 if best?

What would have happened if all of them, Jacko, Farrah, Ed, and Billy, all had died weeks apart? Months apart? There would be television series and specials for ALL of them. But, because we as a society eat at the news media buffet gorging ourselves on tragedy, slander, indecency, immorality, shockingly disgusting behavior, and exault indecency so we can feel better about our own 'normalcy'..it is OUR fault as a society that this travesty has come upon us.

God help us all.

Want to do something about it? Stop watching it. Stop listening to it. Turn the electronic devices OFF. Why do the media continue to make it headline and front page news? BECAUSE WE TELL THEM TO BY BUYING/WATCHING/READING/ and TALKING ABOUT IT!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Not to mention the what...eight?.... Marines killed in Afghanistan this week. Ridiculous that people completely look past those Marines, and the ones you mentioned : (


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I heard they were going to cremate michael but since he had so many plastice surgeries they just melted him down and turned him into legos so children could play with him for once. Its just a joke so relax if you take it too seriously. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your sick of the MJ debacle, PLEASE! FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!!! STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT IT AND GIVE IT A REST!!!!

The only thing worse than the MJ debacle is listening to people complain about the MJ debacle.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I cant belive people think MJ is a hero. He sleeps with little boys. Anything wrong with thinking this man is an idol. Ha, what a joke. I cant wait until I can watch real news


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sick of all the coverage of MJ too...and no doubt his life was as strange and different from our 'normal' as his musical talent was so much above ours...and no doubt others deserve much, much more respect than they get for what they do for our country...I am certainly NOT a Michael Jackson defender

BUT

if you are going to look at a person's negatives (your right to not look at all of course) you should also look at a person's positives. Jackson made more contributions to individuals, groups, charities--even nations--to help people out than most of us will likely earn in our lifetimes. Seems his friends all love him, and I'm not talking about the leeches who sucked a living from being around him. He broke down barriers rather than build walls...there has to be some reason millions of people liked him...not just in this country but around the world.

And I find it curious that no one mentions that he wasn't found guilty, despite what, a hundred million dollars or more spent to investigate? Basic principal of US legal system = innocent until proven guilty...just as important if not more so than our 2nd amendment that we would kill to defend...I know, CA legal system provides horrible return on investment (read OJ) but it is what it is...

Hopefully the story will subside and we can all get back to what is important in our own lives.

(and feel free to bash away if you want...some of y'all seem to be pretty good at...nice Christian folks and such)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another little kicker. I don't know how true it is but on a local radio station they said that the memorial yesterday cost $3.4 million 1/2 of the LA police force was on hand to handle the hoopla. Now what they also stated (not sure if it is fact) but the family has no way of paying for it. I think this is false but you never know with how California handles things.

------- edit --------

I hope someone can prove my second statement false. Because that would be one seriously bad way to spend tax payers money.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Chuck, if that is true...I am glad I'm not paying taxes in CA! And happy to be moving home in a year to get away from that mess!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

MJ's autopsy came back and they found his true cause of death. It was food poisoning. He ate a three year old wiener.

:lol:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You know what MJ likes about twenty five year olds???

There is 20 of them.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

I am still at a loss. We lost the King of Pop and it would not be a stretch to say the greatest entertainer of ALL TIME!! I grew up with his music. There is a hole in my heart and I just can not believe he is gone.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

yashi, so which member are you really? trying to yank someones chain?


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope! Just telling it the way I know it. No one will ever come close to MJ. It is a terrible loss. I feel like my unborn children have been ripped off!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks yashi don't stop now!!! if you havent moon walked in the decoys you aint been around very long. or whatever that was called. :lol:

But to be fair I have to admit I have never listened to an entire MJ song or video in my music loving life. I would rather eat a mile of barb wire than listen to disco!!! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Where is our Congressional moment of silence for each and every soldier lost over sea's since 9/11 ? uke:

It is a sad state of affair when a child molester is given a moment of silence but the death of a brave soldier is only a statistic on a memo in the same room. :sad:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Where is our Congressional moment of silence for each and every soldier lost over sea's since 9/11 ? uke:
> 
> It is a sad state of affair when a child molester is given a moment of silence but the death of a brave soldier is only a statistic on a memo in the same room. :sad:


As much as we love and respect our soldiers they have similar results as MJ. The Armed Forces and MJ have helped spread the western (ours) civilizations message of peace and prosperity around the world. MJ was a leader along with rock-n-roll, blue jeans, coca-cola, and McDonald's at getting our western propaganda out to the young people of the world.

But I never cared for his music or personal choices he has made. uke:


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

You guys must have been in the room with him during these molestations as there was no proof besides your accusations. If you have evidence you should provide it!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

How about the millions he gave to the families of the children he supposedly didn't molest... If he was innocent why would he be giving the families all that money? Sounds like a pretty good cover up. Just my 2 cents but something doesn't add up on this one...


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

It would have cost him tons more to proove his innocence. People settle out of court everyday. The false accusers get what they want money wise and the innocent end up paying cheaper. It is common sense.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Problem being he didn't settle out of court. He went to court and still paid the families...


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't see the problem. As MJ sang "Wanna be starting something"


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like a good father to me


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

GOO!!! 

What the HELL is that?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I will never look at Santa the same... :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

YashigreatfowlhunterMN said:


> I am still at a loss. We lost the King of Pop and it would not be a stretch to say the greatest entertainer of ALL TIME!! I grew up with his music. There is a hole in my heart and I just can not believe he is gone.


You've got to be sh!%tin me, greatest entertainer of ALL TIME!!, he wasn't all that good even in his prime. I grew up in the 70's never understood what the attraction was. I cannot believe he's finally gone either, thank God for small favors.

huntin1


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

you must have done a lot of refer in the 70s with that opinion!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

INNOCENT PEOPLE DO NOT SPEND OVER 70 MILLION DOLLARS IN HUSH MONEY :evil:

OJ spent less than him for god's sake. I'm glad he is dead, the pathetic part is that he is costing is more dead than he was worth alive.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like you are jeolous. MJ had a lot more money then OJ hence the bigger payments. This is pretty simple if you ask me.

Still mourning the loss!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

YashigreatfowlhunterMN said:


> Sounds like you are jeolous. MJ had a lot more money then OJ hence the bigger payments. This is pretty simple if you ask me.
> 
> Still mourning the loss!


great justification, unreal. 
uke:


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Only in America, can you be born a poor black boy and die a rich white woman.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow that one was out when I was in 2nd grade

Don't hate, celebrate


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

YashigreatfowlhunterMN said:


> Wow that one was out when I was in 2nd grade
> 
> Don't hate, celebrate












I think I found a picture of you!


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

Riich said:


> Only in America, can you be born a poor black boy and die a rich white woman.


 k:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yashi is simply going from form to form trying to tick people off.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup Plainsman you are correct. Off topic and locked.


----------

